# What you like the most in Canon 70D



## vtr (Dec 24, 2013)

I have been an ardent fan of Canon Cameras. I recently upgraded to Canon 70D with the 18-135 mm lens kit.

I have read a lot of the features of 70 D before buying and still keep reading whatever I come across about the 70D. There are a lot of features which I like about this Camera which stands out from the rest. 

I would like to hear from forum members out there who own or have tried the 70D about the feature that appealed to them the most.


----------



## robbinzo (Jan 4, 2014)

I've just purchased the 70D from DigitalRev. Really good service by the way.
I haven't had a lot of time to play around with it yet, but here are a few thoughts:
I upgraded from a 550D so I really like the autofocus system on the 70D. Outside in reasonanble light with a 17/40mm f/4 lens focus is rapid and accurate with no focus hunting. All the AF points seem to work equally well.
I like the integrated speedlite transmitter. Works well indoors so far.
The ISO performance is not much of an upgrade from the 550D if at all, which I expected. However, ramping up the ISO to 25,600 and shooting B&W gives some interesting results.
I really do like the Dual pixel AF in movie mode. I like the touchscreen for focusing in movie mode, although in low light this system hunts a lot when taking photos in liveview mode. Not a surprise and not really an issue.
Built in electronic level is very helpful and also like the shutter count in the battery info.
All in all I'm really happy with my new camera.


----------



## Paramike (Jan 6, 2014)

Got mine just before christmas, also from DigitalRev. Really happy with their service, was so quick and well priced.

I've just stepped up from a 400D, decided to get the 18-55mm IS STM with it as well to replace my old kit lens. Really impressed with everything so far, the AF is nice and snappy. The live view AF with touchscreen is just excellent. ISO performance is just fine for me, been trying it out down the beach over the new year and I'm so impressed with how the AF handles tracking moving subjects (you can see some of my first attempts here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikefrancis/

So much more to learn about it yet, I don't think I've even scratched the surface! Be very interested to see what everyone else comes out with.


----------

